# good news!...and need opinions



## JEMO360 (Jan 16, 2011)

After spending some time with my mk2 gti I'm gettin back in the old Audi game with this Audi 100. Picking it up for a steal of 500 bucks and it only needs a master cylinder. I would like some opinions on what rim color to go with because for now I'm just powder coating these until I can find the BBS that came on them....suggestions?


----------

